# Breite Felge 40mm und V-Brake Tutorial



## -OX- (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube das Problem haben einige.
Ich habe dafür eine Lösung gefunden mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Nun, ich habe eine Bilderanleitung hier in mein Fotoalbum gestellt.
WICHTIG auch die Kommentare der Bilder lesen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/23070 

Wenn es jemanden weiterhilft, dann freut es mich


----------



## bike-show.de (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehme einfach gar keine Unterlegscheiben. Man muss dann halt mal einen Berg runter bremsen, damit die Beläge einfahren und anständig aufliegen (für Faule wie mich).

Ein weiteres Problem hat man, wenn man Vier-Punkt-Adapter fährt. Dann passt der Bremsbelag nämlich gar nicht mehr zwischen Felge und Vier-Punkt-Adapter. Dann muss man entweder den Belag etwas runterschleifen oder den Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (21. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr v-brake mit 47mm felge  aber halt mit diesen v-brake adaptern.

habe auch die unterlegscheiben abgeschliffen und die beläge auch etwas, nun passt es wunderbar.

Marcus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Oktober 2009)

Mit einer DX32 und 4-Punkt Adaptern passt bei mir jeder Belag in jeder dicke pefekt rein ink. Unterlegscheiben.






Datum stimmt Ã¼brigens nicht


----------



## -OX- (21. Oktober 2009)

finds ja geil das ihr alle die gleiche Idee mit den schräggefeilten Unterlegscheiben hattet 

Aber hier im Forum wurde das mit den Unterlegscheiben noch nicht publiziert oder ?


----------



## Eisbein (21. Oktober 2009)

bei coust belägen werde ich in zukunft einfach den belag auf 2mm runterschleifen. Verschleiss hält sich bei den ziemlich in grenzen!

Probleme mit breiten felgen, hast du nur mit cantisockeln. Die 4Punkt aufnahmen liegen meist ewig weit auseinander. Da hast dann wieder probleme mit normalen V brakeboostern.


----------



## jan_hl (21. Oktober 2009)

Kennst du die Caelifera Backings? Die sind
1. flacher als alle anderen und
2. haben so eine runde vertiefung in die eine von den v-brake unterlegscheiben passt.

Damit duerften die so ungefaehr die selbe Dicke wie deine Loesung haben, koennen aber durch die Vertiefung immer noch gedreht werden.

http://www.trialspads.com/shop/trials-brake-pads-disc/v-brake-pads/caelifera-v-pads-vee.html


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Oktober 2009)

-OX- schrieb:


> finds ja geil das ihr alle die gleiche Idee mit den schräggefeilten Unterlegscheiben hattet
> 
> Aber hier im Forum wurde das mit den Unterlegscheiben noch nicht publiziert oder ?



ein prima beispiel für ein tutoriel (wie der thread es ja auch schon zeigt)

am besten ins trialwiki reinschreiben!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich fÃ¤nd einen generellen V-Brake Thread auch nicht Ã¼bel.


Zu den Caelifera-BelÃ¤gen. Da hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht! Zwar eig. nur fÃ¼r die interessant, die unbedingt sehr breite Felgen hinten fahren wollen oder einen schmalen Rahmen haben, aber auch ich wÃ¼rde die testen, wenn ich nicht schon glÃ¼cklich mit den Coust wÃ¤re  Die originalen Heatsinkbikes Halter+BelÃ¤ge finde ich aber optisch wesentlich schÃ¶ner!

Fraglich wie kopatibel die sind, aber Feilen sollen ja auch immer helfen.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Oktober 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich fÃ¤nd einen generellen V-Brake Thread auch nicht Ã¼bel.
> 
> 
> Zu den Caelifera-BelÃ¤gen. Da hat sich mal jemand Gedanken gemacht! Zwar eig. nur fÃ¼r die interessant, die unbedingt sehr breite Felgen hinten fahren wollen oder einen schmalen Rahmen haben, aber auch ich wÃ¼rde die testen, wenn ich nicht schon glÃ¼cklich mit den Cosut wÃ¤re  Die originalen Heatsinkbikes Halter+BelÃ¤ge finde ich aber optisch wesentlich schÃ¶ner!
> ...



Die konvexen/konkaven unterlegscheiben sind von der Form her alle gleich, also sollte es da keine probleme geben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte die Belag-KompatibilitÃ¤t  
Aber auch die Scheiben, jetzt wo Du's sagst. 
Beides sollte wohl keine groÃen Probleme geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. August 2010)

hej,
ich wollte keinen neuen thread erstellen und diesen hier einfach mal weiterführen.
momentan bin ich auf der suche nach einer vorderrad felge. ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau welche breite ich da nehmen soll. ich meine bei hinterrad felgen bringt die breite viel sicherheit auf dem hr, aber wie sieht das dann vorne aus? man hält sich ja meist auf beiden rädern oder halt auf dem hinterrad auf.... bringt mir das was beim coust?
ich fahre ebenfalls eine vbrake und tendiere halt momentan eher zu einer standard mountainbike felge von mavic etc.. was sind dann wirklich die großen vorteile von trial vorderrad felgen? nur gewicht?
hoffe ihr könnt mir evtl ein paar tips geben.
danke flo


----------



## duro e (26. August 2010)

hey , 
also bin mal ne mavic cross country felge vorn gefahren , war super super schmal .
funktioniert hat es , jedoch nur mit nem etwas schmaleren reifen , 2.0 und mehr luftdruck , da der reifen bei etwas weniger druck sich sofort extrem walgt. das hatte ich bei der 40mm echo damals vorne nicht.  gewicht ist aber klar weniger bei ner schmalen felge , bremsperformance mit der vbrake war ebenso ok-
es kommt halt auch auf den fahrstil an denk ich mal , wenn man viel aufs vr gappt und auch wettkampf fährt , ist sowas schmales sicherlich ungeeignet , ich bin nur city gefahren und auch selten was aufs vorderrad gemacht. daher hats perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2010)

D521 geht super vorn. auch mit 2,35er maxxis

Ich glaube die hat ne maulweite von 25mm.

Dazu noch die geniale beschichtung.


Ich kam leider nicht mehr dazu eine trialfelge vorn zu testen. Hab aber noch beides hier liegen, meld dich wenn du intresse hast 

gruß


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. August 2010)

ja also die d521 fahre ich schon länger ohne probleme, bzw manchmal bei sachen wenn mann mit schwung ankommt und mit 90 grad irgendwo drauf springt hat man selten das gefühl das er umknickt. die beschichtung ist auch gut, nur sobald es nass ist kaum noch zu gebrauchen, deshalb will ich mir eine felge zu legen, die ich flexen kann (ich will nicht meine beschichtung abflexen).
nun habe ich hinten eine alex felge, die ja auch nur so ca 38-39 mm breit ist. da wollte ich auf jedenfall nicht breiter werden!
lg florian


----------



## hst_trialer (27. August 2010)

passt hinten keine breiter?

sonst könntest dir auch ne 47mm für hinten holen und die alex etwas gewichtstechnisch aufgewertet vorne einbauen.

ich fahre aktuell eine dm24 die ist 32mm "schmal"
ich hätte aber schon gerne eine 40er, da manchmal auch da der 2,2er raceking etwas labberig drauf wirkt.


----------



## Eisbein (27. August 2010)

ich würde dann mal die tryall hole und die rockman single wall in die runde werfen
die sind nur 32mm breit, schön leicht...
aber freunde dich schon mal mit dem gedanken an, nur noch mit der fußbremse anzuhalten wenn du i-wo langradelst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (29. August 2010)

hm die tryall hole sieht ja ganz nett aus, die rockman auch, aber kosten halt soviel wie ne mavic ex721, die meiner meinung qualitativ wesentlich hochwertig ist.
danke für eure hilfe, ich muss wohl noch etwas in mich gehen!


----------



## wassertreter (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

was gibts denn da so an Felgen die breit sind mit Bremsflanke. Außer Alex DX32 und der neuen Velocity Cliffhanger meine ich.

Hab da so ein Retro-Projekt am laufen. (Nicht Vintage )


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2016)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Hab da so ein Retro-Projekt am laufen.


Also so alt wie ungefähr dieser Threat? Meinst du eine Trial spezifische Felge?


----------



## wassertreter (24. Mai 2016)

Streng genommen ists ein MTB Projekt. Breite 26" Felge wäre gesucht. Danke.

Edit: hab noch was gefunden:
http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?threads/extrabreite-robuste-felge-26.16893/

Die Weimann schaut ja schon mal ziemlich gut aus. Noch besser für mein Retro-Projekt wären allerdings die gelochten Try-All

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verkaufe-thread.78450/page-97#post-3386276

Scheinen auch für Felgenbremstauglich zu sein? Bin noch nicht sicher ob Canti oder Disc.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2016)

Aaaalso.... wie wäre es denn mit dieser hier:

Klick.

Breiter geht es nur mit Fatbike Felgen aber die werden nicht passen. Problem ist nur, dass die Trialfelgen alle auf der Felgenflanke eloxiert sind und das bei nassem Wetter nicht so optimal ist. Das Eloxal sollte aber nach einiger Zeit runter sein im normalen MTB Betrieb. Anflexen würde ich hier nicht.


----------



## wassertreter (24. Mai 2016)

Hab doch noch was gefunden.
http://www.trialbikeshop.de/products/26-felgen/
Bis zu 47mm und silber (unbehandelt). Sehr retro. Perfekt!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2016)

wassertreter schrieb:


> Hab doch noch was gefunden.
> http://www.trialbikeshop.de/products/26-felgen/
> Bis zu 47mm und silber (unbehandelt). Sehr retro. Perfekt!!


Kenn den Laden garnicht.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Mai 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Mit einer DX32 und 4-Punkt Adaptern passt bei mir jeder Belag in jeder dicke pefekt rein ink. Unterlegscheiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hitlers Trial Python ?


----------

